# couleur finder



## joel44 (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerai juste changer la couleur des fenêtres du Finder parce que ce gris j'en peux plus !!! Mais ce que je pensais très simple à faire apparement ne l'est pas du tout... Bref je ne trouve aucun soft pour SL qui puisse le faire, vous en connaissez vous ?

J'ai bien lu le tuto sur la customisation.

Merci !


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mars 2010)

Il n'existe, sur Snow Leopard, aucun soft qui te permette de modifier la couleur des fenêtres du Finder, en tout cas de manière simple. Tu peux avoir recours à ThemePark, pas évident à utiliser, il y a déjà pas mal de fils de discussions sur le sujet.
Sinon, tu peux trouver quelques thèmes tout faits, sur deviantArt ou macthemes.


----------



## joel44 (15 Mars 2010)

ok merci ! Malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé ce que cherche... Et Themepark est en effet trop compliqué pour moi, je lirai des discussions quand j'aurai le temps...


----------



## Aescleah (15 Mars 2010)

Il y a par exemple ce genre de choses.


----------



## joel44 (15 Mars 2010)

Ah oui c'est pas mal mais on perd en lisibilité... Je ne sais pas si je vais le garder...   Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Il y a d'autres thèmes (chercher un peu sur le forum et sur DeviantArt ).


----------



## joel44 (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai bien cherché je pense et parcouru le forum aussi, beaucoup de desk mais rien pour mon "problème" particulier, et j'ai pas assez de temps alors tant pis !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Nous non plus, bye.


----------



## joel44 (16 Mars 2010)

Merci. Désolé de vous avoir dérangé.


----------



## joel44 (17 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Nous non plus, bye.



Au fait c'est qui le "nous" ? Tu représentes le forum ? Vous vous êtes concertés ? Vous avez fait une réunion ? Eheheh Good  ! 
Aaah les chefaillons de forums y'en a vraiment partout....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Le franc a mis une nuit et une matinée pour tomber ? Bravo.

Non mais si tu veux pas chercher un peu, on va pas vraiment avoir envie de t'aider alors qu'en quelques secondes sur le forum, Google, DeviantArt, MacThemes tu trouves.


----------

